# DIY Sunrooms



## Stamper (30 Mar 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm new here so I hope I'm in the right place.

I'm wondering has anybody ever bought and assembled a DIY sunroom from the likes of B&Q or Homebase etc....has anybody any advice or horror stories of the experience?

thanks.

Stamper


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (30 Mar 2011)

Are those the type of ones with the glass roof on them?

If so I stayed in a house a few years ago where the landlord got one from Homebase. You had to build the perimeter wall around 500mm high and then assemble the conservatory on top.

It turned out nice but the glass roof gets dirty, is a bitch to clean and its like a sauna in the summer and ice box in winter. In his case he doesn't use it in winter and its outside the sliding door, so it doesn't sap heat from the house.

You'd want to pay special attention to the roof/house wall junction to ensure it doesn't leak. It may well involve cutting into the wall with a grinder to install lead flashing.


----------



## onq (31 Mar 2011)

A "sun room" with a glass roof is a conservatory - you cannot install permanent heating systems in them AFAICR and, as Trilogy 1982 has pointed out, they fail to moderate extremes of temperature.
Also, proving you can definitely have too much of a good thing- the sheer quantum of light from them causes internal glare problems in rooms adjoining.

The problem with a non-timber frame system and glazing systems are that the rainwater throw uff usually is sealed with - well- sealer.
Its not a welded or formed joint and that leads to leaks over time, especially in our damp Irish climate near tress and bushes.

Push the boat out a bit and do something that will ad value to the house in timber - you'll still need the rising walls.
If yo0u're goign to spend your hard earned cash, invest in design - you know it makes sense.



ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be     taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at     hand.


----------

